# Advice & opinions needed on a dog food - Please be nice.



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

As some of you know I've been on a quest to find a good food, something with a decent rating, that my little guy will eat. It has to be something that isn't too rich, NOT loaded with the crap he's on now, and that doesn't give him the runs or make him sick. That last part has given me MANY headaches these past months, but there may be a ray of hope on the horizon. 

I recently found a food that claims to be grain free and looks like it is but I need someone's official opinion before I give my little guy more than just a few morsals to taste.

This is called "Rachel Ray", "Nutrish, Zero Grain", "Turkey and Potato Recipe". The ingredients are as follows and yes in this exact order too; turkey, turkey meal, chicken meal, dried peas, tapioca starch, whole dried potates, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherois), dried plain beet pulp,whole flazseed, natural chicken flavor, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium cloride, zinc sulfate, choline choride, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, and other vitamins as well. 

From the ingredients, is this a decent food? I know this is not raw home cooked, but that just isn't always possible for me. So, I'm trying to do the next best thing by my little guy. Keep in mind I just got this food today with the intentions of coming here and asking for advice.

THANK U everyone who chooses to offer their time and advice.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks not too bad on paper but whether it will work for your dog or not is an unknown. Try it by slowly introducing it for a week or so and see how he does- poop, coat, breath etc. Good luck!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure about the flaxseed that could cause a problem. How other than the runs does he get sick. Have you ever had him on a food he has done well on? Does he have allergies or do you not know what his problem is?

I didn't go all the way back in your posts to find out his problem.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Not sure about the flaxseed that could cause a problem. How other than the runs does he get sick. Have you ever had him on a food he has done well on? Does he have allergies or do you not know what his problem is?
> 
> I didn't go all the way back in your posts to find out his problem.



Well, if I'm lucky, Midnight will take just a few taste of a food, turn his nose up at it, and then turn and walk away. If I'm not so lucky, he will literally up-chuck everything in a few minutes or possibly even into the next day. Then too, there have been times when he had the runs or just pooped up to four or five times in one day. 

So far, I haven't found any food, even the most expensive ones, that he liked the taste of and didn't react negativelyt to. I've had Midnight on TOTW, Merrick, Science Diet, and numerous others. So, I decided to start with the 3 star dry foods and work my way up to the five star foods and hopefully, along the way, find something he will like and won't upset him. Cost is a consideration of course but by no means the most important issue. The most important issue is finding something my little guy can and will eat.

Forgot to mention something, Midnight is a rescue so we don't know much about his medical history. I do know that his previous family had him on "Beneful Original" of all things. Yuck!!!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Midnight said:


> Well, if I'm lucky, Midnight will take just a few taste of a food, turn his nose up at it, and then turn and walk away. If I'm not so lucky, he will literally up-chuck everything in a few minutes or possibly even into the next day. Then too, there have been times when he had the runs or just pooped up to four or five times in one day.
> 
> So far, I haven't found any food, even the most expensive ones, that he liked the taste of and didn't react negativelyt to. I've had Midnight on TOTW, Merrick, Science Diet, and numerous others. So, I decided to start with the 3 star dry foods and work my way up to the five star foods and hopefully, along the way, find something he will like and won't upset him. Cost is a consideration of course but by no means the most important issue. The most important issue is finding something my little guy can and will eat.
> 
> Forgot to mention something, Midnight is a rescue so we don't know much about his medical history. I do know that his previous family had him on "Beneful Original" of all things. Yuck!!!


Midnight needs some discipline...
You need to put the food down for 15-20 minutes 2 times per day. If he doesn't eat it, he wait until next meal. No healthy dog will starve itself. He can go 3-4 days without food (again IF he's healthy). 
That being said. Have you been to the vet recently? Maybe there is more going on then you know about. It would be good to have a vet fully work Midnight over and do bloodwork to make sure he is in prime health. 
If he is then go with the method I stated in previous paragraph.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Try Summit dog food...it's a really good one, grain free with excellent protein sources.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

What proteins have you tried? I'd try an LID kibble (Limited ingredient diet) so that you can easily eliminate the offending ingredients that make the dog sick. I like California Natural grain free LID kibbles. Natural Instinct LID is good, too (also grain free). Natural Balance LID grain free kibbles are also popular with allergy dog owners. My allergy dog, Maddie, does well on California Natural Salmon and Peas (grain free, potato free, alfalfa free, rosemary free). 

Have you tried a pre-made raw? Natural Instinct has one, but there are others. Maybe your dog would like one of these.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Midnight said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> As some of you know I've been on a quest to find a good food, something with a decent rating, that my little guy will eat. It has to be something that isn't too rich, NOT loaded with the crap he's on now, and that doesn't give him the runs or make him sick. That last part has given me MANY headaches these past months, but there may be a ray of hope on the horizon.
> 
> ...


In my opionin I wouldn't feed anything made from Rachel Ray she used to have a dog treat recipe that was hurting dog's :/

Look up Diamond Naturals , Nature Variety , Merrick , Canyon Creek , Solid Gold , Chicken Soup for the pet lover's soul , thous brands I feed my pet's and there doing good on it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

mewlittle said:


> In my opionin I wouldn't feed anything made from Rachel Ray she used to have a dog treat recipe that was hurting dog's :/
> 
> Look up Diamond Naturals , Nature Variety , Merrick , Canyon Creek , Solid Gold , Chicken Soup for the pet lover's soul , thous brands I feed my pet's and there doing good on it.


Almost all of those dog food brands have been recalled (or their treats) for issues/making dogs or people sick...so it's kind of weird you would criticize Rachel Ray's food but then suggest those lol.

Not that I like Rachel Ray's food either...but I wouldn't touch Diamond Naturals, Merrick, Canyon Creek (yuck!), Solid Gold or Chicken Soup...


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldnt feed a diamond a product ever.

And, if responds so poorly to so many different foods, id get him to a vet, with a stool sample, and specifics.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I would not buy a food from a company that includes Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (a Source of Vitamin K Activity) in any of their formulas. Rachael Ray's grain inclusive formulas include Sodium Bisulfate. Consider NutriSource, Earthborn and Natures Variety Instinct (especially the limited ingredient formulas). Tractor Supply's Grain Free 4Health is far from the best but is a a more budget friendly option. Grain free is made by Ainsworth. The grain inclusive formula is made by Diamond. Run, don't walk, from anything made by Diamond or at a Diamond plant. They have a terrible recall history and FDA documented poor manufacturing practices. 

When transitioning from a poor quality mostly grain inclusive or unknown diet it can take 4 weeks or more for the digestive system to adjust. Take it slow and do not overfeed. Do not give treats or table food to eliminate the variables when digestive problems exist.

All dogs should receive a thorough vet exam within the first 72 hours in a new home. If this has not been done schedule an appointment with your vet for a physical exam, blood work and fecal exam.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

This might be where I’m making my mistakes. Don’t think I’ve allowed the “…or more” possibility. 
“When transitioning from a poor quality mostly grain inclusive or unknown diet it can take 4 weeks or more for the digestive system to adjust.”
I called about the 4Health and the nearest tractor supply charges by the pound for shipping so it would cost almost as much in shipping as the food itself to get it here. I haven’t given up though I’m still checking for tractor supplies closer to me.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

If I hope to feed my dog a food or treat that has not experienced at least one recall then my choices are definitely extremely limited. So I understand your felling of, “…so it's kind of weird you would criticize Rachel Ray's food but then suggest those lol” Even so Rachael Ray’s stuff has got to be a bit better than the Beneful crap.
My very bottom line here is to get him off the Beneful and on to something much healthier. So I’ve scoured the dog food ratings and decided to go with the updated ratings of 4 or 5 star foods. In those choices I will find something Midnight will eat and like. It may take time but I’m determined.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Brindle,

Midnight, has indeed been to the vet for a "complete work over" a few times, just to set my mind at ease. The vet seems to think there might be a "possibility" of a grain sensitivity" but she thinks more along the lines of what you mentioned "discipline".


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Midnight said:


> So far, I haven't found any food, even the most expensive ones, that he liked the taste of and didn't react negativelyt to.


Did you try canned food ? Some dogs just don't like kibble, but love canned food.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Midnight said:


> If I hope to feed my dog a food or treat that has not experienced at least one recall then my choices are definitely extremely limited. So I understand your felling of, “…so it's kind of weird you would criticize Rachel Ray's food but then suggest those lol” Even so Rachael Ray’s stuff has got to be a bit better than the Beneful crap.
> My very bottom line here is to get him off the Beneful and on to something much healthier. So I’ve scoured the dog food ratings and decided to go with the updated ratings of 4 or 5 star foods. In those choices I will find something Midnight will eat and like. It may take time but I’m determined.


If he's been eating Beneful, just be ready for some rejection when switching. He may be difficult to transition. But don't give in! Beneful has sugar in it and many of the foods you're thinking of doesn't. Like going from Apple jacks cereal to plain cheerios. One is more healthy, but kind of boring as well. I definitely wouldn't be opposed to adding a little bit of canned food or raw to make it more appealing to him and also for some more variety. I do this with my dog even though he's eating a great quality food.

I also would give it at least 2 months and add a probiotic to his diet when switching, especially going from a very low quality grain inclusive food to a grain free food, definitely expect some tummy upset during the switch


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd switch very slowly to avoid tummy upset, especially from a "fast food" like Beneful, to something healthier, to avoid stomach upset. Wet the food to increase its aroma. I don't add any other topper.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Bratty dogs don't vomit and have diarrhea. 

Has blood work been done? Schnauzers are infamous for having wonky pancreases. I would be trying a food that is low fat if the food you just bought doesn't work out. Beneful is low in fat......

Refusing to eat could be due to a tummy ache after eating the previous meal. You could try an antacid before meals and if that changes things you have a clue. I would NOT use antacids permanently but just to see if that changes anything. There is something wrong if they are always needed! Sassy stopped eating about 18 months after being diagnosed with kidney disease and I thought that was the end of our time together. The vet gave her antacid and she started eating again. I knew why she needed that antacid and there was nothing I could do to change her diet so she was on the stuff permanently.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

The new Rachel Ray grain free food is made by Ainsworth, not Diamond. I know her other foods have menadione in them, but this one does not. It does seem to be a slightly limited ingredient diet. I would go ahead and try it, and see how your dog does. I'm not endorsing Rachel Ray, but I am glad to see a food from her that's a little better than her last....maybe she is finally paying attention!? I would also give a probiotic. If you are just feeding dry perhaps you could give some probiotics via plain natural yogurt, or a probiotic supplement stirred into some canned food, etc. I top my dogs food with a little canned food (tblsp.) and it does make it easier to "add" anything I need to, like probiotics/enzymes, etc.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, you definitely don't have to worry about that one being too rich! Pretty bland... If it were one of my dogs, I would get something with red meat, or something that at least has it in it. Not a big fan of chicken based dog food...


----------

